

Ask HN: Why did Apple buy Topsy? - ptwobrussell


======
ptwobrussell
"Apple's goals for Topsy are unclear" is mentioned in the WSJ article -
[http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB1000142405270230485480...](http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB10001424052702304854804579234450633315742)

Given that Twitter integration became a native part of iOS back on the iPhone
4S, do you think this is all part of a more strategic plan? Or is it just a
way to acquire the data for more effective advertising?

